# Your Favorite European skylines 2019/2020



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok guys, before I add the poll to this thread I'd like your inputs of which cities should be in the poll for voting and please remember we only have 32 options and therefore we have to choose carefully. And one more thing, all cities in Turkey and Russia are eligible for selection.


----------



## Darbak (Nov 16, 2014)

Let me participate!  

My nominations (they are based on "Best Modern European Skylines" thread - except one, guess which one) 

Amsterdam
Ankara
Baku
Barcelona
Batumi
Berlin
Birmingham
Bratislava
Brussels
Dnipro
Frankfurt
Genova
The Hague
Istnabul
Izmir
Kiev
Liverpool
London
Lyon
Madrid
Manchester
Milan
Monaco
Moscow
Naples
Paris
Rotterdam
Tallinn
Vienna
Vilnius
Warsaw
Yekaterinburg


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Definitely:*
Essen










KlausDiggy said:


> by C. Dietl (http://www.*****************/pc/pc/display/11807690)


Oslo

















______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Also, maybe:*
Prague
Prague Skyline by Hamish Irvine, on Flickr

Sarajevo
Sarajevo skyline by Terekhova, on Flickr

Minsk


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I once summarized Darbak's and RokasLT's post.

+ Benidorm, Eindhoven, Leeds, Sofia, Turin, Grozny, Zurich, Basel, Linz, Hamburg, Cologne, Düsseldorf, Munich, Offenbach (?)


 Amsterdam
 Ankara
 Baku
 Barcelona
 Basel
 Batumi
 Benidorm
 Berlin
 Birmingham
 Bratislava
 Brussels
 Cologne
 Dnipro
 Düsseldorf
 Eindhoven
 Essen
 Frankfurt
 Genova
 Grozny
 Hamburg
 The Hague
 Istanbul
 Izmir
 Kiev
 Leeds
 Linz
 Liverpool
 London
 Lyon
 Madrid
 Manchester
 Marseille
 Milan
 Minsk
 Monaco
 Moscow
 Munich
 Naples
 Offenbach
 Oslo
 Paris
 Prague
 Rotterdam
 Sarajevo
 Sofia
 Tallinn
 Turin
 Vienna
 Vilnius
 Warsaw
 Yekaterinburg
 Zurich


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Eindhoven (Netherlands)








*Experience040 at Dutch Wikipedia*



My Top 32




Moscow
London
Istanbul
Paris
Frankfurt
Warsaw
Benidorm
Rotterdam
Kiev
Yekaterinburg
Milan
Madrid
Vienna
Manchester
Izmir
Baku
Ankara
Amsterdam
The Hague
Lyon
Brussels
Barcelona
Birmingham
Naples
Vilnius
Essen
Liverpool
Tallinn
Oslo
Sarajevo
Bratislava
Berlin


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*MY TOP 32:

1. London 
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt 
4. Moscow
5. Warsaw 
6. Milan
7. Rotterdam 
8. Madrid
9. Istanbul
10. Vienna 
11. Hague
12. Barcelona
13. Yekaterinburg
14. Kiev
15. Benidorm
16. Lyon
17. Essen 
18. Liverpool
19. Brussels	
20. Naples
21. Berlin
22. Ankara
23. Manchester
24. Oslo
25. Amsterdam	
26. Tallinn 
27. Vilnius
28. Leeds 
29. Monaco
30. Baku
31. Batumi
32. Birmingham*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Grozny*


Grozny / Соьлжа-ГӀала (Chechnya) - Skyline by Daniel Zollinger, auf Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Leeds >>>*
Leeds Skyline by cnosni, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like Sevilla, spain








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sevilla_Tower


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Moscow*


Skyscraper buildings Moscow-City Moscow International Business Center. Zakencentrum Moskou. Film: look below. by Jan Rijpma Dronten, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*London*

*City of London*

City of London from Waterloo Bridge - 2019-01-04 - Twilight by User:Colin, auf Flickr


*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf and Eat London by Darren Wood, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Paris - La Defence*


239 by Manuel Prenner, auf Flickr


Second picture
https://flic.kr/p/2aotDkp


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> I like Sevilla, spain


One skyscraper is not a skyline. hno:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main*


20181129-_DSC5225 by A/D-Wandler, auf Flickr


Blue Hour Fra`s Skyline by Joachim Wehmeyer, auf Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt by Ansgar Köppen, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Warsaw*


Domingo de primavera by Piotr Moszczeński, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Milano*


Milano by Al Fed, auf Flickr


CityLife, Milano by Alessandro, auf Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius, LT*


dj4life said:


> Aerial view of Vilnius new high rise district with fog in the morning by Giedrius Akelis, on Flickr





RokasLT said:


> *Vilnius*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, here comes the poll.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Ok, here comes the poll.


Only one I think you're missing is Manchester.


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

It appears that Vienna is on the list twice.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## werner10 (Sep 11, 2002)

Maybe a city like Utrecht could also be somewhere on that list ...



ddj said:


> 2. Oudegracht Utrecht






domtoren said:


> Utrecht
> 
> Herfstig vanuit het westen


----------



## alien (May 2, 2005)

Bratislava cranes


OscarNiemeyer said:


>


----------



## AJIekc (Jul 21, 2008)

selo Kynashak (Moscow)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Replaced Hamburg with Essen, for those want to vote Essen but already cast their votes please let me know, so I can add your vote to it.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I vote for Essen.


I would add Izmir to the poll.
Maybe in exchange for Oslo, Monaco or Berlin.


Izmir Skyline

izmir skyline by ad hoc, auf Flickr


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

useless thread again hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Then stay out of it! We don't need your useless comment here.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

KlausDiggy said:


> I vote for Essen.
> 
> 
> I would add Izmir to the poll.
> Maybe in exchange for Oslo, Monaco or Berlin.



Ok.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Ok.


You read my mind, Prague still don't have TOP 32 skyline.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

The same for Sarajevo.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Monaco*


Monaco by -Reji, auf Flickr



find the mistake by ©H∆R∆KIS∴ over 2 millions views thank you so much 😊, auf Flickr



Monaco by christian teillas, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Brussels*


Bruxelles - quartier Manhattan by Jean-Paul Remy, auf Flickr



Un week-end à Bruxelles by Olivier Duquesne, auf Flickr



view from school by Joey Heirman, auf Flickr



20180209_075629 by Jean-Michel Tricot, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yellow Fever, please replace Sarajevo for Brussels.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

KlausDiggy said:


> The same for Sarajevo.


Sarajevo is small brother of Benidorm, but without cost line. SAR has almost the same quality skyline as Birmingham, but with much more residential highrises. l agree, SAR or BIR should be replace with Brussels.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, what's your idea?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

KlausDiggy said:


> Okay, what's your idea?


Yeah, l looked, and BIR skyline looks better. :cheers1:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berlin*


Berlin II by ! NonO !, auf Flickr


----------



## Eastside al (Oct 27, 2015)

1.frankfurt
2.moscow
3.london
4.birmingham


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

KlausDiggy said:


> Yellow Fever, please replace Sarajevo for Brussels.


Done and who want me to add their votes to Brussels?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

English voters dominates the pool, and Birmingham is in the first place :lol: :nuts:


----------



## Davidinho (Aug 13, 2015)

RokasLT said:


> English voters dominates the pool, and Birmingham is in the first place :lol: :nuts:


Yeah, the voting has got much hype among Britons. BTW only 1 out of 47 Birmingham voters has voted for another city, only 1 out of 32 Liverpool voters and only 3 out of 41 Manchester voters, while all London or Moscow voters have voted for at least one other city.

In this case, if it is technically possible, it would've been a more fair voting if each participant was obliged to vote for at least 5 cities.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Davidinho said:


> Yeah, the voting has got much hype among Britons. BTW only 1 out of 47 Birmingham voters has voted for another city, only 1 out of 32 Liverpool voters and only 3 out of 41 Manchester voters, while all London or Moscow voters have voted for at least one other city.
> 
> In this case, if it is technically possible, it would've been a more fair voting if each participant was obliged to vote for at least 5 cities.


l don't think it would help. SCC is probably dominated by Brits, so demographics plays huge role for voting results. All Brits would still vote for all British cities.


----------



## Sky HI (Oct 13, 2009)

This is only a national pride thread. Nothing logical unfortunately
Even people cannot write *The Hague* my hometown right:cheers:

How gorgeous


----------



## WarwickDan (Dec 22, 2016)

^^^^^^
The Hague would have got my vote. Groetjes :cheers: 


Just take out Manchester, Birmingham and Liverpool and you get the real picture :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sky HI (Oct 13, 2009)

Groetjes uit Den Haag kerel!


----------



## Bogeyana (Sep 3, 2010)

RokasLT said:


> English voters dominates the pool, and Birmingham is in the first place :lol: :nuts:


But there is only two (modern) English skylines worthy of the name. And neither are in the first two positions.:nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

WarwickDan said:


> Just take out Manchester, Birmingham and Liverpool and you get the real picture :lol::lol::lol:


I actually would do just that but instead of taking them out off the poll physically, I'd simply ignore their numbers when counting the votes, so *so far London, Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt and Warsaw are the top 5.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I also have the option to set their numbers back to the single digit.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

There should be a rule that only one city in own country may be selected and the remaining votes must be cast to other cities.


----------



## Bogeyana (Sep 3, 2010)

WarwickDan said:


> Just take out Manchester, Birmingham and Liverpool and you get the real picture :lol::lol::lol:


In fact, of those ^^ three, it is only Liverpool, with it's renowned photogenic waterfront, that would be worth a mention.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rotterdam and Warsaw are tied at 5.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Bogeyana said:


> In fact, of those ^^ three, it is only Liverpool, with it's renowned photogenic waterfront, that would be worth a mention.


I'm sure the residents of Manchester have a different opinion.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moscow, Paris and Frankfurt are in a tight race for the second spot.


----------



## mylesbrum (Aug 29, 2018)

The polls don't lie


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

And the photos of the impressive skylines of London, Moscow, Paris and Frankfurt don't lie either.


----------



## Charity-Spring (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay. Let's be fair here. People have voted with their own city-bias at the forefront of their minds largely (and l'm clearly focusing on those from here in England). But seriously? Brum' and Manc' above Rotterdam? Den Haag not even featuring? (een stukkje onzin). And the disproportionate amounts above so many cool skylines is also a piece of nonsense too.
I am a proud Mancunian and am ofter over-eagre to big-up my home city but this is about as on-the-level as your average African election. 
Voters being banned from nominating their own cities would have given a fair er result and we all know that this is a bit of a farce.


----------



## TofuCity (Mar 7, 2017)

Back to skylines! London's just seems to get better every day.



chest said:


>


----------



## Charity-Spring (Apr 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. A true global city.


----------



## Bogeyana (Sep 3, 2010)

Art Nouveau City said:


> I'm sure the residents of Manchester have a different opinion.


Of course they would but, anyone with normal vision and an unbiased opinion, looking at pictures side by side of the best angle and location photographed from, would surely choose Liverpool over Manchester skyline.

Go'wed, I dare you to compare and post both pictures!


----------



## Charity-Spring (Apr 14, 2013)

'Anyone with an unbiased opinion'? No point in asking you then Bogey,as we both well know. May l suggest that the Liverpool pic just be anything from as far as ten years ago? Sod-all has really been built in the 'pool in that time or not much to challenge a Lego convention to be honest Lar.


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Charity-Spring said:


> Absolutely stunning. A true global city.


And that's just the eastern side of London.


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Bogeyana said:


> Of course they would but, anyone with normal vision and an unbiased opinion, looking at pictures side by side of the best angle and location photographed from, would surely choose Liverpool over Manchester skyline.
> 
> Go'wed, I dare you to compare and post both pictures!


No ax to grind re Liverpool vs Manchester, Liverpool has the potential edge in terms of the waterfront, but apart from the classic Liver Building, the contemporary high rises aren't much to write home about. No reason why Manchester shouldn't best it in terms of skyline.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Amsterdam*


Dusk over Zuid by Mike, auf Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones (Apr 9, 2018)

Liverpool needs more meat on that waterfront, it seems to be standing still just now and Manchester for me has over taken it.

Leeds is almost invisible on this site yet it's skyline is very respectable and the city itself is booming. Brum like Leeds is another city the "continentals" on this site loves to hate :lol:, Yet like Leeds it's a booming city with a nice skyline.

The top five is easy to pick and then it's down to ones own aesthetic disposition as to which order they appear.. for me ..London, Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt, Istanbul. :cheers: 

The Hague get's the Dutch on here singing but although so pleasing on the eye it's just too tiny. Rotterdam, Milan and Warsaw make the 2nd tier easily . All look great from various angles.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I think Bratislava should be in the list. It already has a decent skyline for the city of its size and it's improving every day with five 100m+ towers U/C at the time and more in the pipeline. 

Note the picture by Slovak user MattieuOdd: 



MattieuOdd said:


> *Nočný downtown*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Amrafel said:


> I think Bratislava should be in the list. It already has a decent skyline for the city of its size and it's improving every day with five 100m+ towers U/C at the time and more in the pipeline.
> 
> Note the picture by Slovak user MattieuOdd:


When these three will be finished, than maybe.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Amrafel said:


> I think Bratislava should be in the list. It already has a decent skyline for the city of its size and it's improving every day with five 100m+ towers U/C at the time and more in the pipeline.
> 
> Note the picture by Slovak user MattieuOdd:



It's definitely a candidate for 2020/21.


----------



## StephanieChew (Jan 19, 2019)

Amsterdam, Ankara & Baku are always underrated for some reason. Birmingham is always great..


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*Warsaw* by kafarek:



kafarek said:


>


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Kirk Stones said:


> The Hague get's the Dutch on here singing but although so pleasing on the eye it's just *too tiny*.











:*(
there are like 20+ towers planned if not more.
uc this year:
5x70m 
4x90m
1x100m
1x120m
End of the year construction of 2 towers 180m and 135m high will begin.
2020 uc 2x160 2x140 and supposedly a few more towers of up to 120m.
Who else is building this amount? >>1<<>>2<<


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Kirk Stones said:


> Leeds is almost invisible on this site yet it's skyline is very respectable and the city itself is booming. Brum like Leeds is another city the "continentals" on this site loves to hate :lol:, Yet like Leeds it's a booming city with a nice skyline.
> 
> The Hague get's the Dutch on here singing but although so pleasing on the eye it's just too tiny. Rotterdam, Milan and Warsaw make the 2nd tier easily . All look great from various angles.


I'm not Dutch (I'm British, in fact) and I still think the Hague has a far better skyline than Leeds. :lol:


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> I'm not Dutch (I'm British, in fact) and I still think the Hague has a far better skyline than Leeds. :lol:


Of course it bloody has ... not much the OP says should be taken seriously, anyway.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Very true. I've managed to ignore him up until this point. :yes:


----------



## ParmaCalcio (Jan 31, 2017)

In what way are Birmingham and Leeds booming? The UK's economy is in a tragic slowdown. Birmingham and Leeds are always helped by their insane geographic boundaries compared to Liverpool and Manchester. None of the four are "booming" or even doing well.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually, Manchester is booming pretty nicely...


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

ParmaCalcio said:


> In what way are Birmingham and Leeds booming? The UK's economy is in a tragic slowdown. Birmingham and Leeds are always helped by their insane geographic boundaries compared to Liverpool and Manchester. None of the four are "booming" or even doing well.


https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/02/05/manchester-building-boom-outstrips-la-and-chicago/

Just read this. Most of UK regional cities are going through boom years now. Manchester is within top 5 cities in Europe in terms of construction volume. All 4 are in fact booming and doing really well.

“Tragic slowdown”. Is it more tragic than German or Italian economies


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

I hear crying doom for Blighty is booming in some parts.


----------



## Charity-Spring (Apr 14, 2013)

hugh said:


> I hear crying doom for Blighty is booming in some parts.


Careful mate. These Euro-mods are prone to censorship. They promote democracy,but subscribe to the EU way of doing things. One big dillusioned happy family infuriated by the UK leaving this 'failed attempt' and quaking at the prospect of us taking our wallet.We were a major foundation in this United states of Europe ('USE' - What a convenient acronym to the 'lesser' members of the Union who are being manipulated and held to financial commitment and ransom). And take away a major foundation and bad things happen. I for one will tighten my belt for a few years to pay the price for leaving our non-elected self-serving decision makers.
God bless democracy Mr Junker,Barnier,Verhoofstadt.Mrs Merkel.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I voted for the first five! I'm surprised that Birmingham got more votes than Moscow, Frankfurt, Warsaw, etc.

*Warsaw*

Warsaw by aga, on Flickr

 
Warsaw skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

This is ridiculous. Manchester skyline is really better than Paris Frankfort and Moscow ? 
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

I was already ready to complain.
But then i googled and found Essen really does have a better, much more coherent skyline than Zürich and Basel.
I voted for London, Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Milan, Rotterdam, Madrid (even though nothing much happened in Madrid in 19/20 but still those are awesome towers and a new, smaller one joined them)


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

Iwa_Kiike said:


> This is ridiculous. Manchester skyline is really better than Paris Frankfort and Moscow ?
> Thanks for the laugh.


Same as the topic about the current European skylines. 
It's now worthless to read since it's only pro-UK postings.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I reset the votes.


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks, because we all know that London skyline will never be at the same level of Frankfurt, Moscow or Paris.

Not because it’s uglier, but only because London have too many clusters and lonely skyscrapers. There is not one but dozens skylines of London. Manhattan for exemple look way more organized with two major clusters : Lower Manhattan and Midtown.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Canary Wharf alone is more impressive than Paris's entire skyline. Sure there are many clusters, but they remain quite distinct and identifiable.

London skyline is definitely 1st or 2nd in Europe (after Moscow).


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

Definitely not. Canary Wharf skyline is extremely basic, there is no masterpiece, they’re all in London city. Canary Wharf’s skyscrapers are not as beautiful skyscrapers in city of London. 

Canary Wharf : 

Paris : 

Frankfurt : 

Clearly Frankfurt is the best in Western Europe. It’s like comparing HK’s skyline to Shanghai’s skyline.


----------



## hipi(sk) (Jul 2, 2007)

It`s pitty, Bratislava is not on the list. It would deserve its position:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Unfortunately I cannot add new cities.


----------



## LinkD-2ME (Nov 22, 2018)

Iwa_Kiike said:


> Definitely not. Canary Wharf skyline is extremely basic, there is no masterpiece, they’re all in London city. Canary Wharf’s skyscrapers are not as beautiful skyscrapers in city of London.
> 
> Canary Wharf :
> 
> ...


Out dated skyline of the Wharf. Lol


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

Canary Wharf’s skyline 2020 : 

Still bland :/


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris
5. Warsaw 
6. Milan
7. Rotterdam 
8. Istanbul
9. Madrid
10. Vienna 

11. Hague
12. Barcelona
13. Yekaterinburg
14. Kiev
15. Benidorm
16. Naples 
17. Oslo 
18. Tallinn
19. Vilnius
20. Berlin 



> *2017*
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Moscow
> ...


----------



## LinkD-2ME (Nov 22, 2018)

Don't think La Defense stand out either, as most of the buildings are of simular height.
However things may change?


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread is like a city vs city. It’s not a good idea to let this!
Poll could be biased by our nationalities. Each will vote for his own country.
Not relevant at all!!


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Axelferis said:


> This thread is like a city vs city. It’s not a good idea to let this!
> Poll could be biased by our nationalities. Each will vote for his own country.
> Not relevant at all!!


Yeah, people are tribalistic.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

Axelferis said:


> This thread is like a city vs city. It’s not a good idea to let this!
> Poll could be biased by our nationalities. Each will vote for his own country.
> Not relevant at all!!



Well i'm not from a country with a real skyline so i obviously voted for others.

and i hope some people can be objective about those kind of things.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Moscow has the most impressive skyline in Europe. People might have opinions on preferring other skylines for subjective reasons, but I think in most comparisons, Moscow is just objectively taller. So while I love Frankfurt and London, I could not put anything above Moscow with a good consciousness.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> Moscow has the most impressive skyline in Europe. People might have opinions on preferring other skylines for subjective reasons, but I think in most comparisons, Moscow is just objectively taller. So while I love Frankfurt and London, I could not put anything above Moscow with a good consciousness.



The question of the topic is "your favourite European skyline 2019/2020" though and not the best or highest skyline.
The height can't be seen exactly in pictures, to me it's more about aesthetics.
So i could see why someone would put Paris above London or Moscow for example.

I voted for Moscow, London among others and do think these are top of Europe.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. Moscow
2. London (Canary Wharf)
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris

Collectively I'd put London in top spot but the clusters don't form a contiguous skyline. Besides, being able to view Canary Wharf with the 'City' skyline completely missing is a plus.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

isaidso said:


> 1. Moscow
> 2. London (Canary Wharf)
> 3. Frankfurt
> 4. Paris
> ...



To me if i'm taking all of London (City+Canary Wharf etc.) then it's first or second in Europe. The other one being Moscow.

But if i only take Canary Wharf then Paris and Frankfurt are still above it. (not by much though)


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

Height of a skyline do not mean beauty. It’s just need to be very proportionate and look original and distinguishable. How Canary Wharf can be that ? It look like a basic bland skyline from a medium size city in USA. London city skyline is iconic not Canary Wharf. 
The environment around the skyline like mountain or monuments can embellish a skyline too. 

These skylines are not tall but are recognizable around the world : 

Shinjuku : 

Singapore : 

Miami : 

Vancouver : 

Doha : 

Seattle : 

And here we have the iconic and most beautiful skyline in Europe... : 

Very unique and original. Not bland at all, we can see a lot of shape and color...


----------



## LinkD-2ME (Nov 22, 2018)

I just wish La defense had a little bit of variations in height to make it stand out.
More colour would be nice too. Regarding London, I like many clusters around the
City. we have many different shapes and sizes. Because of the situation of Proctecting London
sight lines, height restrictions (aviation) and many historical buildings, its not possible to have one big cluster. But I do prefer the city of London more then Canary wharf, especially st pauls cathedral
In the foreground depending where you take the picture.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Shinjuku, Miami and Vancouver are not that recognizable... And Doha, Seattle and Singapore are very recognizable because of specific buildings, tall buildings can achieve the same thing, eg. KL, Shanghai or Chicago.


----------



## hipi(sk) (Jul 2, 2007)

I add also the street level view possibilities and life into my judgements, therefore Moscow is not number one for me. My ladder: London, Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow, Warsaw. The city on street level should not look like warehouse district with empty streets and no life.


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

@KillerZavatar Shinjuku is probably one of the most recognizable skyline in the world with the Mount Fuji behind it. KL or Shanghai does not have the same soft power as Tokyo even if their skyline are iconic. 

Miami is too thanks to Scarface and video game. Vancouver is just know for the scenery (mountain and greenery) coupled with these glass towers, look very modern from West Vancouver and does really represent Canada’s philosophy.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Iwa_Kiike said:


> @KillerZavatar Shinjuku is probably one of the most recognizable skyline in the world with the Mount Fuji behind it. KL or Shanghai does not have the same soft power as Tokyo even if their skyline are iconic.
> 
> Miami is too thanks to Scarface and video game. Vancouver is just know for the scenery (mountain and greenery) coupled with these glass towers, look very modern from West Vancouver and does really represent Canada’s philosophy.


I don't think Shinjuku is recognizable at all; overall it's a pretty bland cluster. Miami and Vancouver both have only one or two somewhat unique buildings.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

we were talking about how buildings can make skylines recognizable, so I ignored geological features like mountains in the background as that is something that (with todays technology) can not be changed. I know that a lot of movies are shot in Vancouver as well. Being recognizable because of movies defeats the point just as much as any city could be more recognizable with higher exposure. Question is, would Miami and Vancouver be even more recognizable, if it had a unique building? I think the answer would be yes. And yes, it does not need to be a tall building, everyone can recognize Sydney, and to the general public, New York's most recognizable landmark is the statue of liberty.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

The Hague : Netherlands by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr





The Hague : Netherlands by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------

